# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Нововарошка бб...

## translationsnmru

I run into it in a descrition of anther Serbian company. It's seat is "Prijepolje, Novovaroška bb". So what does "bb" stand for?

----------


## christo_tamarin

> I run into it in a descrition of anther Serbian company. It's seat is "Prijepolje, Novovaroška bb". So what does "bb" stand for?

 Probably, "Novovaroška bb" refers to a place between "64 Novovaroška Str." and "68 Novovaroška Str.".

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=christo_tamarin][quote="translations.nm.ru":2el636o4]I run into it in a descrition of anther Serbian company. It's seat is "Prijepolje, Novovaroška bb". So what does "bb" stand for?[/quote] 
Probably, "Novovaroška bb" refers to a place between "64 Novovaroška Str." and "68 Novovaroška Str.".[/quote:2el636o4] 
it is BB (ББ), not 66  :: 
Check this link, for example: [url="http://www.hotels.co.yu/hotels_serbia_montenegro.cfm?Hot_ID=252&lng=1"]http://www.hotels.co.yu/hotels_serbia_m ... =252&lng=1[/url]

----------


## christo_tamarin

> I run into it in a descrition of anther Serbian company. It's seat is "Prijepolje, Novovaroška bb". So what does "bb" stand for?

 Sorry. You are right. "Bez broja" - without a number, only the street in the address.

----------


## translationsnmru

[quote=christo_tamarin] 

> I run into it in a descrition of anther Serbian company. It's seat is "Prijepolje, Novovaroška bb". So what does "bb" stand for?

 Sorry. You are right. "Bez broja" - without a number, only the street in the address.[/quote:14sm2n07]
Thank you!   ::

----------

